
Balthild Seal Matrix - pepys
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/balthild-seal-matrix
======
philsnow
No, the bald-headed guy in The Matrix was Lawrence Fishburne, not Seal.

_i'll see myself out_

p.s. or Joe Pantoliano.

